# how long for cutting  clones



## QBCrocket (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi , how long can I leave a plant in the flowering tent before I take clones I have been taking cuttings  around 14 days but due to having to go away for work it will be around 22 days before I can get back will that to late .is there a cut off time .


----------



## Keef (Sep 10, 2018)

Morning QB !-- Does this answer your question ? Rooted bud !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2018)

I have gone as late as 4 weeks in flower to cut clones.  Just takes longer to reveg


----------



## zem (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah but if you are really depending on it, take a few more. ime the rate of cloning can go down as well


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 11, 2018)

Keef said:


> Morning QB !-- Does this answer your question ? Rooted bud !View attachment 250218


Did this re vege and grow to flower again or is this a recent shot ,


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey QB -- I forgot to get my cuts until late in bloom -- So the little thing had to root and reveg at the same time  -- I like to take my cuts about a month into bloom when they are beginning to pack the leaves closer together -- Makes them really bush !-Like Zim said U always start more cuttings  than U need !-- Then keep the best and leave the rest !
 S-x-OL = Squish -x- Oregon Lemon !-- rooted in an aero cloner !-- I like being able to watch root development !


----------



## Keef (Sep 11, 2018)

QB - U can do a lot of stuff too this plant !-- One of my "midgets"-- That would be Barney's Farm "Nightshade " -- That is the whole plant !-- My boxes got 34 grow spots each !-- I don't grow them all like this but I flip a 1 foot tall plant to bloom routinely !-Using 2 inch aero baskets the plants can get top heavy so I keep them small !


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I usually buy clones and take the cuttings towards the end of the veg stage.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I take the lower growth off anyways.


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2018)

Most of my clones come from the removal of the lower third of the plant about a week before I flip to Flower. This way I already know the plants are female and it helps the flowering plant focus its energy on producing better buds with fewer popcorn buds.  I have taken emergency cuts from plants a month into flowering and they threw roots, it just took longer.


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 13, 2018)

Keef said:


> QB - U can do a lot of stuff too this plant !-- One of my "midgets"-- That would be Barney's Farm "Nightshade " -- That is the whole plant !-- My boxes got 34 grow spots each !-- I don't grow them all like this but I flip a 1 foot tall plant to bloom routinely !-Using 2 inch aero baskets the plants can get top heavy so I keep them small !View attachment 250219


Nice . gotta try that


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 13, 2018)

Cheers guys , don't have to stress now , love the pic Keef  will be trying that for sure


----------



## Keef (Sep 13, 2018)

QB -- This is my grow system !-- The pump assembly sitting on top the box goes inside -- It's a filtered 396 gallon per hour filtered pump --glued to a ceramic tile for stability-- Nute water sprays from the reddish micro sprayers on the PVC spray manifold --15 minutes on 15 off -- There are also a couple air stones to move fresh oxygenated air thru the box and roots !-- The checkerboard pattern on the box lid has 7 rows of 5 holes -- One of the grow holes I use for my pump cord and air lines-- So 34 spots in each !-- I packing up to move the grow -- The boxes work well as cloners but as long as U keep them small U can grow in them !-- I'll be moving up on plant size and changing the way I bloom !


----------

